# Happy Thanksgiving from Holland



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you for your wishes!!!

Now my blonde root question....

do you celebrate a similar "thankful" holiday at this time???

or is this just the Pilgrim Indian American "thanks..giving"?


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

No, we don't celebrate Thanksgiving.
I saw the president on TV, giving 3 turkeys mercy.
Thats why I know that today in America it is Thanksgiving.
I do not even like turkey.ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------

